# What to getfor my 75g



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

I recently moved and had to get rid of all of my fish. I am on the third floor of an apartment complex so filling a 75g tank with water could be a bit dangerous. I am going to set up a herp tank but am unsure of what to get. In the past I have had a green iguana, water dragon, tokay geckos and day geckos. I would like to try something new and somewhat challenging. Snakes are out of the question per the wife. What do you all think?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Not really all that challenging but

leopard geckos are always cool


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

red ackies (varanus acanthurus). You should be able to keep a pair, or maybe a trio for life in a 75g, and they are awesome. Do a few google searches and you should find everything you need.

If you want a different setup, try a green basilisk. If you set up the tank right (look natural) it will be awesome.

(i had some photos to post but i don't seem to be able to post them...)


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

dosent a green baskilisk need large tall cages?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

they are quite an arboreal species, but can live in a 55g (apparently). If they are provided with enough things to climb on and the tank is arranged properly i am sure a 75g is suitable.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I agree with wolfish, ackies are sweet! Thats what I would get.


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions. I am looking in to the ackies. They look pretty cool so far. The only concrn I have is how deep the sunstrate need to be. I have seen anywhee from 8 - 12". That wouldn't leave much room at the top of the tank. I'll have to see if I can work soething out.

I am still open to suggestions if anyone has any.

Thanks Again,

Dan


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> Not really all that challenging but
> 
> leopard geckos are always cool
> [snapback]1111368[/snapback]​


I was considering getting some. I could probably fit 5 or 6 in there. That would be kind of cool.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

that might be a problem. Most reptiles either burrow or climb, and with ackies they do like to make burrows. However like nearly all captive reptiles the habitiat isn't entirely natural, but still lets the animal feel safe. If you provide as much burrowing space as possible, but also provide numerous hides (all over the tank) then it should be fine.

what sort of environment do you want to setup? I think a hundred anoles jumping around branches in a rainforest setup would kickass. Be a bit more specific of what you want


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm not real sure what I want. That is part of my problem. 100 anoles would be fun to watch!







!! I do like the Ackie suggestion just wasn't sure how to do it.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

i Recommend Ackies(Varanus acanthuras acanthuras (red ackie), Varanus acanthuras brochyuras (yellow ackie)and Varanus acanthuras insulanicus) just if you can affort them because they are a bit expensive.
But theres is a problem, an aquarium tank is very difficult to set up the temps and humidity because they need a basking spot of around 140F,a cool side of around 78F/84F, a warm side around 95F, humidity around 55%/60%, and they NEED at least 1' of substrate.

Carnivoro


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

nomaddan said:


> I'm not real sure what I want. That is part of my problem. 100 anoles would be fun to watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a 75g you can keep around 15 Anoles, no more than that. Also they are in the list of the most maltreated reptiles, They're Very Very difficult to keep.

Carnivoro


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Carnivoro said:


> nomaddan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not real sure what I want. That is part of my problem. 100 anoles would be fun to watch!
> ...


Just kidding about the Anoles, I couldn't imagine trying to keep track of 15 of them let alone 100.

What would you suggest besides the Ackies?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

lol 100 was an exaggeration, but you know what i meant...it would be cool.

i think ackies are one of the best lizards you could keep, so unless you are more specific i don't know what to suggest. Want something active? something you can handle?

My sandfish skinks are pretty sweet, 20 of them in a 75g would be cool if you ever saw them


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

I would like something that is active during the day. I have been leaning toward something from a tropical local since my tank can hold water I could put in a water fall. Maybe some dart frogs and a gecko?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i wouldn't want to mix dart frogs with anything other than a smallest geckos. Pet dart frogs aren't poisonous due to their diets (in the wild they eat bugs that eat poison leaves), however they still might get eaten, or have a bit of poison left that might tanfer to your lizard. Anyway, i would reccomend day/peacock geckos. They are feaking sexy, but not very active. Did you check out green basilisks?


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

I looked at the basilisks and they get a bit large and need more height. I was thinking og a day gecko to put in there. Maybe a pair if I can get them sexed. The yellow head day geckos are pretty and only grow 2-3 inches.

BTW-thanks for all of the feedback

Dan


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

nomaddan said:


> I would like something that is active during the day. I have been leaning toward something from a tropical local since my tank can hold water I could put in a water fall. Maybe some dart frogs and a gecko?
> [snapback]1114813[/snapback]​


Like Wolf said, never mix species of herps.
if you are looking for someting like a tropical tank, you can set up a Vivarium with a land part and a water part . And you can keep amphibians (Newts,Salamanders,Arrow frogs,Tree frogs,Toads).
Besides Tropical sense, i recommend Uromastyx and Skinks. Theyre active and not difficult to take care, also both are great lizards and can make greats pets.

Carnivoro


----------

